# Stubby antenna



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I purchased a jdm stubby antenna off of eBay just got it- it comes w a bunch of interchangeable threads to be universal. But with my luck it still doesn't fit correctly on the stock antenna base. Is there anything I can do to make it work? Buy something at Home Depot maybe? Such as a thread lock or even possibly the threaded piece itself? Or is a return in my horizon. Let me know what you guys think. The thread that "fits" either just barely doesn't grab the stock thread or will only tighten a few turns still making it not fully screwed on. I hate returning stuff - especially on eBay so I hope u guys can think of a solution! 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

look all around today to try and figure this out and with no luck so far, either im explaining it wrong or im going to the wrong stores, i figure loctite will probably mess up the connection etc so probably the easiest route but not the best haha. hmmm... im stumped


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seen another post on here a few weeks back that said if you buy one for a chevy equinox or GMC terrain from the website below & it should fit. Looking now tho they are listed with different part numbers for those two cars. I would try searching the forums. 

The Stubby Antenna


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

That's roughly all I can find.. No real solution to the one I have etc...


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> That's roughly all I can find.. No real solution to the one I have etc...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


You gotta pay to play man. But that aside, better off purchasing a shark fin. Save your pennies


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anybody know if we can use the shark fin off of the Camaro? I'm tempted to just order one, and give it the "if it works, it works" approach, but part of me wants to know if anybody has tried yet lol.


----------

